# Your user-name letter: Game



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Name - Ingélou 
Animal - Ibex
Boys Name - Ivan
Colour - Indigo
Movie - Immortals
Something you wear - Inverness cape
Drink - Irish Coffee
Food - Ice Cream
Item in the bathroom - Iodine
Place - India 
Reason to be late - Insomnia

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
This is a game I found on another (non-music) internet forum which is quite fun. You're supposed not to google, but what the heck, I cheated. 

It will be interesting to see what you come up with - but if you don't want to waste your time on it, I quite understand. 
Peace & long life to you! :tiphat:


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Name - Taggart
Animal - Tiger
Boys Name - Thomas
Colour - Taupe
Movie - Titanic
Something you wear - Trousers
Drink - Tea
Food - Truffles
Item in the bathroom - Towel
Place - Tennessee
Reason to be late - Tiredness


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Name - Florestan
Animal - Fennec Fox 
Boys Name - Frank
Colour - Fuchsia
Movie - Fail Safe
Something you wear - Flip Flops
Drink - Faygo Cola
Food - Fish
Item in the bathroom - Facial cream
Place - Fort Wayne, Indiana
Reason to be late - Forgot the time


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

In this game I think it might be important o get your entry in quite early!

Name - TurnaboutVox
Animal - Tortoise
Boys Name - Timotei
Colour - Tomato
Movie - The Titfield Thunderbolt
Something you wear - Trilby (titfer)
Drink - Trappist Tripel tipples
Food - Toasted teacake
Item in the bathroom - Toothpick
Place - Tomatin
Reason to be late - Trusted truthless timetable.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

User name: Bettina
Animal: Bird
Boys name: Bob
Color: Blue
Movie: Ben-Hur
Something you wear: Blouse
Drink: Beer
Food: Blueberries
Item in the bathroom: Bathmat
Place: Berlin
Reason to be late: Bad time management


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2017)

User name: jms
Animal: Jigglypuff (come on, that counts!!!)...oh all right, JELLYFISH
Boys name: Jamal
Color: Jade.....???
Movie: Jumanji 
Something you wear: jockstrap 
Drink: Jack and coke 
Food: Jaffa 
Item in the bathroom: the john
Place: Jakarta 
Reason to be late: just got out of bed


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

User name: znapschatz
Animal: zebra (easy)
Boys name: Zippy (the pinhead, comic strip character)
Color: zaffre (not so easy, a dark blue, I think)
Movie: Zero for Conduct (1933, dir. Jean Vigo, pretty good movie, considered a classic) 
Something you wear: zippered sweat shirt (my cool weather friend)
Drink: zombie (something I've heard of, never drank)
Food: zucchini (Turn off the lights! He's coming with another basket of them!)
Item in the bathroom: zit cream (not since high school, but jeez)
Place: Zurich
Reason to be late: zoned out


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

What the heck.

Name - TwoFlutesOneTrumpet
Animal - Tasmanian Devil
Boys Name - Timmy
Colour - Teal
Movie - The Shawshank Redemption
Something you wear - Toupee
Drink - Tiger milk
Food - Tapioca
Item in the bathroom - Two Girls One Cup
Place - Timbuktu
Reason to be late - Time


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Name - SimonTemplar
Animal - Sparrowhawk
Boys Name - Severus
Colour - Scarlet
Movie - Suspicion
Something you wear - Spats (and nothing else)
Drink - Sherry
Food - Sardines
Item in the bathroom - Smelt (sounds fishy to me)
Place - Suva
Reason to be late - Spontaneous combustion


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

znapschatz said:


> Boys name: Zippy (the pinhead, comic strip character)


:lol: Zippy the Pinhead! I had one of his comic books back in the late 1970s. I remember in one of the comics he was working in a donut shop and for some reason (absentminded) he walked out the door and got on a bus which then took off. He made the totally brainless remark, "I was making donuts and now I'm on a bus." It was like, how did that happen?

His most famous saying, as I recall, was "Are we having fun yet?"

I also remember having a Zippy Pinhead stamp.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

User name: Pugg
Animal: penguin 
Boys name: percyColor: Red
Movie: Peter Pann
Something you wear: Poleshirt
Drink: peaches juice
Food: pancakes 
Item in the bathroom: private space 
Place: Portugal
Reason to be late: Probably nothing


----------



## Antiquarian (Apr 29, 2014)

Name - Antiquarian 
Animal - Aardvark 
Boys Name - Aaron 
Colour - Argent
Movie - Apocalypse Now
Something you wear - Anorak (or something I am  )
Drink - Absinthe 
Food - Amberjack
Item in the bathroom - Aftershave
Place - Albion
Reason to be late - Age

Oh this is good fun!


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> User name: *P*ugg
> Animal: *p*enguin
> Boys name: Bart
> Color: Red
> ...


4 of 11. You flunked!


----------



## Gordontrek (Jun 22, 2012)

Hey I hate this sort of thing and never play. But I kinda like this one. 
Username: Gordontrek
Animal: Gorilla
Boys name: George
Color: Green
Movie: Gone With the Wind
Something you wear: Goggles
Drink: Gatorade
Food: Grape
Item in bathroom: Garbage can
Place: Georgia
Reason to be late: Gout


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Name - Dr Johnson
Animal - Dung Beetle
Boys Name - David
Colour - Drab
Movie - Dr. Strangelove
Something you wear - Dr. Martens
Drink - Dr Pepper
Food - Daikon (the large East Asian white radish)
Item in the bathroom - Dental floss
Place - Dahomey
Reason to be late - Derangement


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Name - Art Rock
Animal - Antilope
Boys Name - Alan
Colour - Aquamarine
Movie - A fish called Wanda
Something you wear - Ashirt
Drink - Absinthe
Food - Artichokes
Item in the bathroom - Apieceofsoap
Place - Amsterdam
Reason to be late - Apathy


----------



## znapschatz (Feb 28, 2016)

Pugg said:


> User name: Pugg
> Animal: penguin
> Boys name: Bart
> Color: Red
> ...


What, no consistency? But I like your spirit of independence.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

znapschatz said:


> What, no consistency? But I like your spirit of independence.


I did change it already.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Name - TxllxT 
Animal - T-Rex
Boys Name - Trumpie
Colour - Trump-blond
Movie - Total Recall
Something you wear - Twitter
Drink - Truffle cacao
Food - T-Bone
Item in the bathroom - Troll face
Place - Trump tower
Reason to be late - Twitter


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

TxllxT said:


> Name - TxllxT
> Animal - T-Rex
> Boys Name - Trumpie
> Colour - Trump-blond
> ...


To quote Dorothy Parker, "what fresh hell is this?" :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> User name: Pugg
> Animal: penguin
> Boys name: percy
> Color: Red
> ...


Good job! Now you are 10 of 11. What you no like Purple?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Good job! Now you are 10 of 11. What you no like Purple?


Nope, neither like pink.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pugg said:


> Nope, neither like pink.


I give you credit for standing with your convictions. I caved in and cravenly included Fuchsia (a color I abhor) in my list so as to have a perfect score of 11 out of 11.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Name - Marinera
Animal - Mammoth
Boys Name - Michael
Colour - Mauve
Movie - Madagascar
Something you wear - Moccasins
Drink - Milk
Food - Marmalade
Item in the bathroom - Mouthwash
Place - Madagascar
Reason to be late - Migraine


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Marinera said:


> Colour - Mauve


Augggggh! I think I hate that color as much as Fuchsia! 

Nothing against you though, and sorry to hear of the migraine. Hopefully just a handy word and not the real thing.  I get them but not too badly.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

User name: Jos
Animal: Jaguar
Boys name: Joseph
Color: Jet black
Movie: Jackass
Something you wear: jeans
Drink: Jameson
Food: jambon and jalapeno
Item in bathroom: jockeys (to be found in laundrybasket just before shower)
Place: Jackson
Reason to be late: Just couldn't care less


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Florestan said:


> Augggggh! I think I hate that color as much as Fuchsia!
> 
> Nothing against you though, and sorry to hear of the migraine. Hopefully just a handy word and not the real thing.  I get them but not too badly.


I dislike all shades from pink to purple, but mauve was just too convenient 

The answers were not personal I never had a migraine, but heard it often enough from other people, nasty thing. Probably missing keys would've been likelier in my case

*Facepalm*- marine...ubelieveable it was even more convenient
^
probably the reason why I don't get migraines, with thinking like that..


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Name - Barbebleu
Animal - Bison
Boys Name - Basil
Colour - Blue
Movie - Braveheart
Something you wear - Blazer
Drink - Brandy
Food - Biscuits
Item in the bathroom - Bathmat
Place - Ballymena
Reason to be late - Blind drunk


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Name - Pat
Animal - Python
Colour - Puce
Movie - Philadelphia
Something you wear - Pantaloons
Drink - Prune juice
Food - Pork sausages
Item in the bathroom - Plug
Place - Papay Westray
Reason to be late - Procrastination


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Name - Taggart
> Animal - Tiger
> Boys Name - Thomas
> Colour - Taupe
> ...


no 'toupee'? Looks like one in the avatar photo . hehehehe!


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

Name - Headphone Hermit
Animal - Hamster
Boys Name - Harold 
Colour - Hooker's Green (had to cheat and look that up, I'm afraid!)
Movie - How the West was Won
Something you wear - Hat
Drink - Haut Brion
Food - Hot-pot (Lancashire, of course!)
Item in the bathroom - haemorrhoids cream
Place - Hermitage, St Petersburg (where else?)
Reason to be late - hacute, hawful hemorrhoids


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

TurnaboutVox said:


> In this game I think it might be important o get your entry in quite early!
> 
> Name - TurnaboutVox
> Animal - Tortoise
> ...


Timotei? Ok, its a boy's name in Finland (apparently) but .... naming your child after a shampoo :lol:


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Name - Nereffid
Animal - Numbat
Boys Name - Nigel
Colour - Nearly black
Movie - Nineteen Eighty-Four (too topical??)
Something you wear - Necktie
Drink - Nectar
Food - Nuts
Item in the bathroom - Nail polish
Place - Nicaragua
Reason to be late - Nerves


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Timotei? Ok, its a boy's name in Finland (apparently) but .... naming your child after a shampoo :lol:


Hey, I'm quite proud of my daughter Pantene Pro-V!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Headphone Hermit said:


> Timotei? Ok, its a boy's name in Finland (apparently) but .... naming your child after a shampoo :lol:


I was going for the maximum number of syllables beginning with "T", and Timotei is the Bulgarian and Romanian form of Timothy (so Google tells me).

My actual son is called Robert, which doesn't have enough "t"s for the purpose of this thread!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Has anyone tried on TC a poll on shampoos yet?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Name - Elgar's Ghost
Animal - Elk
Boys Name - Eusebius
Colour - Emerald Green
Movie - Evolution
Something you wear - Eyepatch
Drink - Ethanol
Food - Eggs
Item in the bathroom - Epsom Salts
Place - Evesham
Reason to be late - Ennui

Will that do?


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

+1 for Eusebius. I love how Schumann used that character in his music and writings!


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Name - Senza Sordino
Animal - salmon
Boys Name - Salman (Rushdie)
Colour - salmon
Movie - Salmon fishing in the Yemen
Something you wear - Socks
Drink - yes please........oh um.........Singapoor Sling
Food - Salmon
Item in the bathroom - Soap
Place - Salmon Arm, British Columbia
Reason to be late - Swimming upstream


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Barbebleu said:


> Name - Barbebleu
> Animal - Bison
> Boys Name - Basil
> Colour - Blue
> ...


Admitting that, without hesitation...


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2017)

senza sordino said:


> Name - Senza Sordino
> Animal - salmon
> Boys Name - Salman (Rushdie)
> Colour - salmon
> ...


Not salmon swimming in your bathtub?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> I give you credit for standing with your convictions. I caved in and cravenly included Fuchsia (a colour I abhor) in my list so as to have a perfect score of 11 out of 11.


Peach...also a very strange color, no pink and no orange.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Name - Pat
> Animal - Python
> Colour - Puce
> Movie - Philadelphia
> ...


Pantaloons! Nice, nice.:lol:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

Name - Huilunsoittaja
Animal - Hermit Thrush
Boys Name - Hank
Colour - Hot Pink
Movie - The Hobbit
Something you wear - Hat (but not really, I'm not a hat person)
Drink - Hot Chocolate
Food - Hazelnuts
Item in the bathroom - Hairspray (but not the kind to make it straight, just to give it volume)
Place - Helsinki
Reason to be late - Hysteria


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Colour - Hot Pink


Yikes, that is close to fuchsia, only worse for me.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

Pugg said:


> User name: Pugg
> Animal: penguin
> Boys name: percyColor: Red
> Movie: Peter Pann
> ...


YES a great animal... the flightless bird... 4 stanley cups those Pittsburgh PENGUINS....'guins for short


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Name - Huilunsoittaja
> Animal - Hermit Thrush
> Boys Name - Hank
> Colour - Hot Pink
> ...


Most valued reason! :lol:


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Barbebleu said:


> Pantaloons! Nice, nice.:lol:


It was that or 'Peg through the nose', obviously.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Pat Fairlea said:


> It was that or '*Peg through the nose*', obviously.


No, not that! Though someone seems to enjoy it:


----------

